

BBC Radio 4: Mathematics Program Collection - mikecane
http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/collections/mathematics/

======
JonnieCache
Radio 4 is perhaps Britain's greatest pop-cultural output of the 20th century.

Allow me to direct you to the rest of the In Our Time archive, with programmes
on Science, Religion, Culture, History and Philosophy:

<http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/features/in-our-time/archive/>

In particular the recent celebratory 500th edition, on free will, was very
interesting: <http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00z5y9z>

------
shii
The first series listed - Marcus du Sautoy's A Brief history of Mathematics -
if just fantastic. I highly recommend everyone to get all the episodes from
the podcast on iTunes. Already knowing some of the history of the
mathematicians was not a downer at all; du Sautoy's great way of narrating
with the BBC-quality production really makes this a fabulous and interesting
series to listen to. As JonnieCache said, Radio 4 is an just such an amazing
treasure to be able to experience.

